# Pressemeldung: Zimmerleute mit selbst gebautem Holzfloß auf der Ostsee in Not



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

Pressemeldung







*Zimmerleute mit selbst gebautem Holzfloß auf der Ostsee in Not​*
*Kurioser Einsatz für die Seenotretter der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) bei der Kieler Woche: Die Besatzung des Seenotrettungskreuzers NIS RANDERS/Station Maasholm und des Seenotrettungsbootes ECKERNFÖRDE/Station Eckernförde haben am Donnerstagmittag, 22. Juni 2017, drei Zimmerleute auf einem selbst gebauten Holzfloß aus einer misslichen Lage befreit.*

Von Rieseby (Kreis Rendsburg-Eckernförde) über Schlei und Ostsee zur Kieler Woche – das hatten sich drei Zimmerleute auf der Walz vorgenommen. Kurz vor dem Ziel mussten sie allerdings aufgeben. Dem auffrischenden Wind der Stärke 6 (bis zu 49 km/h) war ihr seeuntüchtiger Eigenbau nicht mehr gewachsen. Doch der Reihe nach.

Der Tonnenleger „Kormoran“ des Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamtes Lübeck hatte die Seenotretter gegen 11 Uhr auf das etwa sieben Meter lange Floß „MS Tullamore“ aufmerksam gemacht. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war die Situation für die drei Zimmermannsgesellen jedoch noch ungefährlich, da sie mit ihrem Außenbordmotor bei ruhiger See und schwachem Wind genügend Fahrt machten. Auch lehnten sie Hilfe ab. Trotzdem begleiteten die Seenotretter mit der NIS RANDERS und der ECKERNFÖRDE sicherheitshalber das Floß, um im Ernstfall umgehend eingreifen zu können. Und dieser kam schneller als erwartet.



Als kurz nach 12 Uhr plötzlich ein Gewitter über die Kieler Förde zog und der Wind auffrischte, gerieten die drei Männer etwa zwei Seemeilen (rund vier Kilometer) nordwestlich Leuchtturm Bülk in Not. „Das Floß drohte auf den Strand gespült zu werden und zu zerbrechen“, beschreibt Sven Detlefsen, Vormann der NIS RANDERS, die Situation vor Ort. Sofort ließen die Seenotretter das Tochterboot ONKEL WILLI zu Wasser, nahmen die drei Zimmerleute an Bord und übergaben sie an das Seenotrettungsboot ECKERNFÖRDE. Die Freiwilligen-Besatzung brachte die Männer nach Kiel-Schilksee. 

Unterdessen schleppte ONKEL WILLI das Floß in tieferes Wasser. Dort hob das Mehrzweckschiff „Scharhörn“ der Wasser- und Schifffahrtsverwaltung den Eigenbau mit einem Kran an Bord. Damit endete auch der Plan der Zimmerleute, das Floß bei der Kieler Woche zu versteigern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zimmerleute mit selbst gebautem Holzfloß auf der Ostsee in Not*

Erinnerte mich gleich an den Spruch:
Die Titanic wurde von Profis gebaut....
Die Arche Noah von einem Amateur...

Mit so nem Teil auf der Ostsee, mein lieber Schwan...

Gut, dass das gut ging....


----------

